# Creta Hills Spirits Golden Amazon



## cretahillsgal (Jul 12, 2011)

I was shocked when this colt was born and looking at him now I am still shaking my head. I had 7 Spirit foals born here this year. One filly is a teeny tiny 20" right now, 5 are around the 22-23" mark, and then there is Amazon. Who measures at 27" right now.




He will be as tall as his sire before long. I've said he looks like a shetland foal.

He is a buckskin with a blaze and 3 socks. But he also has a belly spot on each side and a stripe of sabino roaning on his right side.
















Its kinda hard to see that sabino stripe in these pics, so here is one of him before I clipped him.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 12, 2011)

I like him the best Julie!!! Love that quarter horse booty! Isn't an Amazon a big woman though??? Glad you are happy with your foals!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 12, 2011)

He is simply gorgeous. I'd say in height, he's just an over achiever. He's beautiful and with that added height, only all the more versatile!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 12, 2011)

The other 2 you posted pictures of are very nice but this boy... oo la la



! I agree with Jill, a bit of extra height just makes them more versatile.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 12, 2011)

What a nice boy!! Love the color on top of that sexy body.





Leia


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to keep this one so bad, but sheeeesh!!! I don't think I can handle many more boys around here!!! Don't need another stallion, especially a taller one. And I don't need another gelding either. Would be different if I drove much at all. This boy will be beautiful in cart. He seems to just fly accross the ground when he is trotting.

I can't say that this boy is my favorite of my foals. Because I really do love all of them more than the others for one reason or another. But I sure do love to look at him!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 13, 2011)

How tall do you expect him to mature?

Leia


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 13, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> How tall do you expect him to mature?
> 
> Leia



I really don't know Leia. As best I can remember he was 23" at birth with an 8" cannon. And at 3 months old he is at 27" already.

Dam is 34" and sire is 31".

His 1/2 sister was a big foal when she was born at 22 tall. But slowed down after weaning and now as a yearling is only 29" tall.


----------



## REO (Jul 13, 2011)

Soon he'll be bigger than Sophie mare, who is in the pic with him!





He does look like a QH foal!

Kim, I told her that an Amazon was a woman warrior





I like him Jules! I think he needs to be a driving gelding!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 13, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy and I bet he will slow right down.

I know my own boy grew 3" in 2 wks and he looks all over the shop and is only catching up with his growth spurt. They all have their own way of developing and my bet is he will be similar size to his dam.

But he is gorgeous no matter the size and I love that bum too.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 13, 2011)

handsome guy


----------



## Becky (Jul 13, 2011)

> His 1/2 sister was a big foal when she was born at 22 tall. But slowed down after weaning and now as a yearling is only 29" tall.


Wow! I want to know what your secret is!



Any of mine born that height, just keep on growing.





That colt is really nice and maybe you'll get lucky with his height too!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 14, 2011)

He's my favorite.

The Amazon is also the mightiest river in South America. Rivers are "rio"--male.

If I didn't have to wait so darn long for him to drive... I'm getting too old to wait.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 14, 2011)

congrats on a fabulous boy! wow


----------

